

This girl is everywhere: stock photos - podviaznikov
http://ithinkisawhersomewhere.tumblr.com/

======
joezydeco
Her name is Ariane:

[http://asianstockphotogirl.tumblr.com/](http://asianstockphotogirl.tumblr.com/)

[http://www.glamour.com/fashion/blogs/dressed/2013/10/the-
mos...](http://www.glamour.com/fashion/blogs/dressed/2013/10/the-most-famous-
model-in-the-w.html)

[https://www.facebook.com/notes/ariane-the-overexposed-
stock-...](https://www.facebook.com/notes/ariane-the-overexposed-stock-image-
model/the-original-ariane-expose-article/530140707048004)

She and her partner/photographer have made an entire business of travelling
and taking photographs for stock sale. Not a bad way to write off your trips.
Ariane's ambiguous ethnicity (She's French Canadian and Chinese) has made her
look easy to adapt to many ad campaigns.

------
userbinator
Before clicking on the link I thought it would be the Parked Domain Girl.

(I hadn't seen the one linked in this item before, however.)

~~~
51Cards
On Parked Domain Girl

[http://www.urlesque.com/2010/11/03/parked-domain-
girl/](http://www.urlesque.com/2010/11/03/parked-domain-girl/)

[http://mind--blown.blogspot.ca/2012/05/fascinating-story-of-...](http://mind
--blown.blogspot.ca/2012/05/fascinating-story-of-parked-domain-girl.html)

------
TeMPOraL
Here's the equivalent in Polish ads.

[https://www.facebook.com/twarz.polskiej.reklamy](https://www.facebook.com/twarz.polskiej.reklamy)

[http://tinyurl.com/pfs3etx](http://tinyurl.com/pfs3etx)

~~~
m_aleksandrova
I definitely saw this one too:)

------
owenversteeg
This blog of her
([http://overexposedmodel.tumblr.com/](http://overexposedmodel.tumblr.com/))
is older by two years. Her name is Ariane.

She also has her own Tumblr blog
([http://asianstockphotogirl.tumblr.com/](http://asianstockphotogirl.tumblr.com/)).

------
soneca
"That girl again!", my girlfriend keep saying that to me for more than a year.

We live in Brazil and she works with marketing on startups. She personally
used her photos in her jobs until she could recognize her everywhere. At least
once a month she point her to me on a new ad.

~~~
podviaznikov
I have totally the same experience. I actually see her few times per month
now.

~~~
m_aleksandrova
The moment I noticed her, I couldn't help myself to stop seeing here
everywhere. The thing that upsets me a lot, is that even modern
startups/companies still use her face.

WHY?

------
xahrepap
She's also on the front page of Team Viewer. She's on the trucks that deliver
our break room snacks at work. And I've seen her on bulletin board ads at
school when my wife and I lived on campus several years back. I see her
everywhere!

------
31reasons
Her husband will probably feel like he is always looking at a commercial :P

------
meepmorp
I'm assuming the model doesn't make any residuals from something like this.
Kind of too bad, though I guess having your face everywhere is at least good
for getting more work.

------
fennecfoxen
Is this girl a Getty/iStockPhoto girl, or Shutterstock? Somewhere else? Both?

------
beggi
That's so funny, I instantly recognized her.

~~~
caw
I think she's on the homepage of Noom
([http://www.noom.com/index.php](http://www.noom.com/index.php)). Different
angle then WellnessFX but same outfit and hair.

~~~
m_aleksandrova
Wow, it definitely can be her:)

